# removals - Dubai to UK



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

Would appreciate a referral to a good international removals company. I may be moving back to the UK from Dubai. If you know of someone who has done this in the past, then guideline pricing would be useful. I'm thinking of shipping a container filled with my belongings back to the UK.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

hope you pay your bills off before you leave. And good luck finding the info you need.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Make sure you check the standard delivery charge, I packed less than I was quoted for and still got charged the same. I could have taken loads more stuff for the same price. Plus it never arrives when its supposed to so don't pack anything that you need when you arrive. Expect a month to six weeks quoted then add on a few weeks for late delivery! Careful what you pack as customs can be funny, make sure its a door to door delivery because waiting on the docks for your stuff is not funny!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't use Team Int - part of Thames - spent a few days driving my car around Dubai for no reason, clocking up Salik fines.


----------

